# Deep Diving Golden



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is incredible footage. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Wonderful Dog*

What a fantastic dog and the filming is really cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, my heart was in my throat on those dives. I know the dog was doing the diving because it wanted to, but my gosh that scared me. How long can a dog hold it's breath?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

WOW!!! I'm BREATHLESS!!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

What a gorgeous and amazing dog!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that was brilliant, that is some Golden !!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Scared the darn crap out of me! : Get that dog a life vest!  That was amazing, but I held my breath as long as the dog did!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW is all I can say. I have never seen a dog that liked to have their face under water like that. That is one amazing dog. I helt my breath everytime he went underwate praying that he would come back up reallyl soon.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow. That was so great! I loved how the music so perfectly complemented the video.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, that was incredible... and our Golden Retriever Kia is comparing to that dog only making her attempts at diving.
Anyhow, this is our video taken in Kawartha, Ontario - this year.

As some of you know, I am originally from Slovakia, so you will hear me giving Kia some commands in Slovak language... I repeatedly say: 'Hladaj', which means 'Search' or something like that 

I threw a stone into a lake and asked Kia to bring it. She did once, but that I didn't get a video of...too bad...

In these videos, she is mostly looking at the lake bottom to see if she can see the stone I threw in 

Enjoy, this is our Kia:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great video! That is amazing how he dives like that. Very cool that they were able to video him from under water. 

My dogs like to get their feet wet, that is about it. :doh: So this is pretty remarkable to me.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow now that was just too fun to watch.


----------



## CassieMyGR (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow. thats was a great video, wish my dog could do that...


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

WOW! That is one amazing golden! Great video!


----------



## jaxson (Oct 9, 2007)

*Diving Goldens*

Your video brought back some great memories. My first golden, Brandee would dive (+ 4 feet) for and retrieve rocks. My mom had a marina in Marblehead OH and at the point we had a swim deck extending into a cove. On a lark my friend was teasing her with a rock and threw it in. Brandee went in after it and came up with a rock. We did not believe it was the same rock so we did it again with a different rock. Sure enough, she came up with the rock we threw in!! She was such a water dog she even had her own inner tube to float on!


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

Wonderful, except for one thing : you have to be **** sure it is safe to dive. I've heard of a dog that got a sharp iron thing through his body, the intestines came out and the dog died in minutes.


----------

